# Planted nano Betta fry and red cherry shrimp tank!



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

This is my 4 gal cycled betta fry and red cherry shrimp tank.
In there I have 10 betta fry (8 in floating cup as i have a berried shimp about to give birth and i dont want no little hungry babies munching on the shrimplets) and 2 small betta fry in the tank. I have a small colony of red cherry shrimp going about 12 at the moment. And i have about 6 red ramshorn snails.
The plants i have in there are amazon sword , Anunbis nana , java fern , anacharis , marimo moss , ludwigia repens , and a unknown plant.
I have a 8 watt compact flouresent running for 10 hours a day.
Also I feed the plants Ferropol plant fertilizer.

So here are the pics.


Full tanks shot.



Red cherry shrimp and Ramshorn snails.


Betta fry!

Red cherry shrimp (female)

Hope you enjoyed!


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

Here is a little drinking glass tank (err should i say cup...)
It has peat moss on the bottom topped with sand then rocks on top
It has java fern and marimo moss.
It gets about ten hours of direct sunlight.


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Pretty setup!
The fry is adorable.

I like the cup idea, it looks really cool.


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

Thanks there the only tank i have that im happy with.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Awww, that cup is cute! Do you grow plants for your tanks in it?


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

No not really it was just some extra plants I had left over from my other ranks.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

It's still a really cute idea for your extra plants!  And I love your cute little cherry shrimp!


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

Thanks I love my little red cherry shrimp! Its cute to see them jump on there food! And its also funny to see them poke there heads out from underneath the moss.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Awww, I wish I had room for a shrimp!


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

There really cool !

Here is my 10 gal high planted tank.
It houses my hm betta Pablo and my two females pk's violet and conseula.
The plants it has are 3 large amazon swords. Ancharis , java fern on driftwood , hornwort , ludwigia , lucky bamboo( leaves out of water) and marimo moss.
I know people dont like housing males and females in the same tank but i gave had great succsess . However its not advised for begginers and you need backup tanks if it all goes wrong. These fish have been living peacefully for a month now , they have even tryed to spawn a few
times. I also think that if you have a male with longer fins he finds it harder and more tiriering to chase the female.


Full tank shot.


Java fern on driftwood.


Horwort!



Amazon swords and drift wood and marimo moss.


Pablo and conseula. Living in peace.


Pablo!


Violet hidden in the amazon sword.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Wow, it looks so natural! It looks like a pond!


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

Thanks I try to make it look as natural as possible.


----------

